# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Mùa hoa anh đào bung nở khắp trời Washington (Mỹ)

## thietht

Sau một mùa đông ảm đạm, lạnh lẽo, đã đến lúc chúng mình lên kế hoạch cho những chuyến du hí và thưởng thức thời tiết ấm áp của mùa xuân và đặc biệt là những mua hoa nở. Trong đó, phải kể tới mùa hoa anh đào, không chỉ ở xứ sở Phù tang mà còn ở đất nước Cờ hoa lạ lẫm. Mỗi năm, thành phố Washington lại diễn ra Lễ hội hoa Anh đào vào mùa Xuân. Sự kiện đánh dấu bước ngoặt giao mùa, được xem như món quà mà những rặng cây anh đào mang tới, cũng như sợi dây thắt chặt mối quan hệ Mỹ - Nhật (quê hương của loài hoa anh đào).

Chúng mình sẽ được đắm chìm trong không gian tràn ngập những cánh anh đào nhẹ nhàng, mỏng may qua các tác phẩm nhiếp ảnh của anh Navid Baraty, đến từ New York, Mỹ.

























(Theo Ione)

----------


## pigcute

Nhìn ngất ngây con gà tây :X
Đẹp 1 cách tàn bạo  :cuoi1:

----------


## lunas2

đẹp thật........

----------


## h20love

thật là đẹp.khi nào mình mới có cơ hội qua đây chơi và chụp ảnh nhỉ?

----------


## thientai206

t ưởng hoa anh đào chỉ có ở Nhật??? hóa ra Mỹ cũng có cơ à

----------


## dung89

Thấy nhà sư cũng chụp ảnh tạo dáng  :Big Grin:

----------

